# Motobecane Fantom Cross Pro



## Guest (Jun 29, 2007)

*.*

.....


----------



## tennis5 (Mar 12, 2007)

welcome to the board...we want pictures!


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

I never really paid much attention to that model, but I love that brushed aluminum look. That looks kick-a$$!! Enjoy, I'm sure it'll be a blast.:cornut:

---Craig


----------

